# Help and Advice > Questions/Information about depression >  Thinking of the past

## map84

Does anyone else do this, I find that when I see a date, for example on an old bill, or the year a film or song was i reminisce, or if I've no memories of that year I like to think of say the people that have been and gone that may have heard it.
I'm very focused on the past, watching it slip further away, both in time and in the ties to it.
Do others suffer with this, is it part of depression, not ocd, as when I have to throw something away with an old date on, like a box(not food!) From 2013 this week it's caused me to be more depressed.
Thank you, Mark

----------


## Paula

Are the memories good or bad? Whats your usual reaction to the memories?

Tbh, I remember the past but I dont obsess over it. Also, for me, I try not to bog myself down with memories. I have had traumas in my past but I try to remind myself that those events are part of what makes me who I am now.

----------


## OldMike

I remember happy times from the past and me and my sister often have a good laugh about the times when mum and dad were alive and the things they got up to.

----------


## Suzi

Cab you try to force yourself to counter each negative thought with a positive one?

----------


## map84

Thanks for the kind replies.
It's not easy to say if they're good or bad, I suppose mixed in that I'll think of something positive from that time, say a friend, but then think how they've gone now.

----------


## Suzi

I think everyone thinks of those who aren't around us anymore for whatever reason - it's whether you are dwelling and sticking to the negativity itms?

----------


## map84

I probably dwell, I'm sentimental I think. I had a hard disk drive from a pc in 1999 for 12 years after the rest of the pc went in the bin(2005-2017)!

----------


## Suzi

I do that! I've got laptop backups from very early on!

----------



----------

